# Decal girl skins



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

OK, there is a lot of talk on the boards, but sometimes unless you really experiennce something, you have no idea how TRULY GREAT it is!!

I just got a skin for my Kindle 2 (lily) and one for my phone (baseball) and I love them both!! The skin really brightens up my Kindle and just gives it a completely different overall appearance. And it was a lot easier to apply than I thought it would be!

Once I get my Oberon cover, I will attempt sending a picture, but I think my combo has already been shown (purple ROH and lily skin).

Anyway, for anyone in doubt, you gotta get a skin!!!!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Yea, there are plenty of different skins to appease everyone's tastes.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

It is truly surprising how much difference a skin makes.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I love my K1 Lily skin....it would go with so many Oberons.....  

I should have my Dragonfly Pond in fern early next week!!  It took my forever to decide between that and purple ROH.


----------



## Supercrone (Feb 28, 2009)

I hesitated a long time before buying a K1 skin. I thought they were kind of silly, maybe something for kids playing with their e-toys. The more I read and looked, the more tempted I was, and when I got Aloha Red for my K1, I became a convert. I love my Orient for K2 even more. It's great just to rest my eyes on it while I'm reading.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Also, I truly believe it helps protect the Kindle, not from falls or rough and tumble, but from finger prints and scratches.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Those DecalGirl skins make a HUGE difference in the looks and "performance" of the Kindle.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Makes all the comments about looking like something from the seventies go far away. Match this,ipod !


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have had my KK, Aurora, since October and just put her in a Velvet Jewel Decalgirl skin about a week ago. She's beautiful! This is the first skin I have ever had for anything but probably not my last. lol


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Another one addicted. Yay! They're wonderful, aren't they?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Another one addicted. Yay! They're wonderful, aren't they?


Just got to get them to try the first one, then you've got them.  Right, Luv?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

That's right! Then before they know it, they'll have skins for everything. I need to get DecalGirl to offer a referral program. At the rate I'm going, I'd have free skins for life


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

B-Kay said:


> I have had my KK, Aurora, since October and just put her in a Velvet Jewel Decalgirl skin about a week ago. She's beautiful! This is the first skin I have ever had for anything but probably not my last. lol


I have a decalgirl Lily skin and it is amazing how pretty they are.
Now I think I will skin my Apple laptop...

patrisha


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kind said:


> Those DecalGirl skins make a HUGE difference in the looks and "performance" of the Kindle.


That's what I keep telling myself!!! More skins, better Kindle performance. LOL


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

LOL glad you like your skin!


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Here's my Decalgirl skin. Thanks to B-Kay, the Enabler, for convincing me to go ahead with this. I had thought they weren't for us male types, but now I see I was wrong. The bag, by the way, was not made for the Kindle, but it has nifty pockets for the light, the cord, spare batteries, and so forth, and it'll be just the ticket on a trip.

You get your banner, B-Kay!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I love my Quest skin, I did find that I like the lighter toned skin better than the darker ones though...


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

egh34 said:


> OK, there is a lot of talk on the boards, but sometimes unless you really experiennce something, you have no idea how TRULY GREAT it is!!
> 
> I just got a skin for my Kindle 2 (lily) and one for my phone (baseball) and I love them both!! The skin really brightens up my Kindle and just gives it a completely different overall appearance. And it was a lot easier to apply than I thought it would be!
> 
> ...


That is soooo funny. Those are the exact 2 skins I got for my Kindle 2 and my phone, although I have a dare and the red stitching runs vertical. I love themm both. Oh, and I also have a purple ROH that I got last weekend, and love.

Great minds think alike!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I love the skins. I can't believe they keep adding more. I love the quest.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> Here's my Decalgirl skin. Thanks to B-Kay, the Enabler, for convincing me to go ahead with this. I had thought they weren't for us male types, but now I see I was wrong. The bag, by the way, was not made for the Kindle, but it has nifty pockets for the light, the cord, spare batteries, and so forth, and it'll be just the ticket on a trip.


Very nice, BrassMan. I like your skin; it's manly, stylish, and adds character and warmth. See! Boys need accessories too!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> Here's my Decalgirl skin. Thanks to B-Kay, the Enabler, for convincing me to go ahead with this. I had thought they weren't for us male types, but now I see I was wrong. The bag, by the way, was not made for the Kindle, but it has nifty pockets for the light, the cord, spare batteries, and so forth, and it'll be just the ticket on a trip.
> 
> You get your banner, B-Kay!
> 
> 'pic removed


Very attractive and manly, BrassMan!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Jaasy said:


> I love my Quest skin, I did find that I like the lighter toned skin better than the darker ones though...


I have the Quest, too. It just arrived today, and I absolutely love it!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

wow, the quest looks really cool, may pick that one up soon


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

MarthaT said:


> wow, the quest looks really cool, may pick that one up soon


The quest skin is really amazing, I don't know why but I really like it.


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

Does anyone have the DecalGirl Cascade skin? I was thinking of buying Through the Trees for my K2, but I like the back of the design better than the front (there's something about the way the trees are oriented on the front that bothers me) and will probably keep the K2 in my cover most of the time so the front of the skin is more important to me. I bought a Forest cover in Fern from Oberon and would like to find a "consistent" looking skin for it.

Thanks!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I also have the Oberon Forest cover in fern, and I have the 3acp.com #66 skin. It's a very subtle and simple design, in black, white, and shades of grey, and I find that it actually fits very nicely with the Forest theme and fern color. Maybe worth checking out?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

These guyls are great.
I have the Dissarray skin for my K2 (and love it).
I asked them if they could do it for the 30gig Zune that I have.
They said yes - maybe two weeks.
Well here it is and they have provided it.
I ordered it the instant that I saw it available.


----------



## aaco (Feb 28, 2009)

I love my decal girl skin! It's called Dots Grey:


My partner has ordered five different skins from decal girl. (He also has 3 different covers!)


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I love the Decal-girl skins!  But I'd love to be able to change them easily.  My understanding is that you have to be very careful taking the old ones off, as they might stretch and they also don't stick as well after.  Has anyone had experience with this?  I see several that I'd love to get, but I don't want to be just throwing the old ones away.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I like the quest skin! It's very cool!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

It's great how DecalGirl is expanding its offering of Kindle 1 and Kindle 2 skins - with new designs, a screen protector, and the availability of make-your-own custom skins.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh my goodness! I just saw Goldball and Cosmic River! I love both of them. But I already have Disarray and Starry Night. I'm going to have to buy more Kindles because I don't want to keep changing them.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey said:


> It's great how DecalGirl is expanding its offering of Kindle 1 and Kindle 2 skins - with new designs, a screen protector, and the availability of make-your-own custom skins.


I was just noticing the new K1 skins today - and next time I order a skin I'm getting a screen protector. Didn't think I needed one...until my granddaughter scratched my screen.  Now I'm a believer.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I was just noticing the new K1 skins today - and next time I order a skin I'm getting a screen protector. Didn't think I needed one...until my granddaughter scratched my screen.  Now I'm a believer.


Oh, Meemo, that's sad. I hope your screen isn't too bad. My heart hurts a little for you, I truly think I would cry. I get kind of stressed out whenever the dog or cat start playing around me when I'm reading my K.

I hope your granddaughter is OK, you weren't to hard on her I hope.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow, DecalGirl has some nice new skins...


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for adding the pictures, Harvey.  You're always on top of things.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

kim said:


> Oh, Meemo, that's sad. I hope your screen isn't too bad. My heart hurts a little for you, I truly think I would cry. I get kind of stressed out whenever the dog or cat start playing around me when I'm reading my K.
> 
> I hope your granddaughter is OK, you weren't to hard on her I hope.


She's fine, and the scratch isn't too bad - I'm more angry with myself because I was holding the Kindle when she did it - I just wasn't paying enough attention to what she was doing. Three-year-old with a mini-Slinky in her hand should not be close to a Kindle! I just try to hold it now so that the light doesn't show up the scratch - it could've been MUCH worse.

Denial is everything...


----------

